# Skinny dogs



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok I need ideas! I have several dogs that I cannot keep weight on. This year is colder than any other year and the dogs spend more time outside. Many like Tempest stay in railed out condition despite the fact I try to put weight on them. Nothing is medically wrong and my dogs are dewormed every 6 months. I was feeding Kirkland Chicken and rice but they started to lose weight since it was only 26% protein. I switched to exceed and it help a bit but not enough I think exceed is 30% protein. The reason I need to switch foods again is the Exceed is killing my dogs coats and it is just not as good as Kirkland. I have never had coat issues and in fact my dogs have always looked great but this Exceed is giving them issues.
So here is my delema.......
I am not going to feed TOTW to 17 dogs (getting a new dog next week yay!) it is just not practical. I would like to stay under $35 a bag if I can.
Many dogs are eating 4 cups of food a day broken into two feedings. I do not want to feed more than two cups because they go outside in the dog runs and pace ALL DAY LONG. They do not sit still and it the main reason I cannot keep weight on but if I feed more I worry about bloat. On top of that all the working dogs go out and do thing during the week so they are on the move all the time.

So I wonder how I can increase the fat...... maybe add fat to the diet some how? 
hmmmmmmm IDK what else to do besides crating them more, but that would hate that. Running around like fools is what they love to do! lol

Any ideas?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

up the calorie content a bit... add some bacon grease to their food...not only will it put more weight on them, but it'll help their coat


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I am not sure if this makes sense but if you add rice to the kibble this might put on some weight. White rice is cheap and you can add it to your dog's kibble without causing too much harm to their tummies and without going bankrupt.


----------



## Howardsperformancek9 (Feb 11, 2009)

We used deep fryer fat all winter long(have done this for over 10 years). We have a food place here that gives it to us. It is all vegetable shortening, but we have used lard as well. We add it to the food, and add warm water too. We make like mush out of it. The dogs love it, and it keeps weight on good. Start with a few tablespoons and go up to 1/4 c. The soft food may not be great for the teeth, but with the raw bones, it should not be a problem. Start out slow as it can cause loos stools if done too fast. In the cold weather, this is the only thing that will work.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Howardsperformancek9 said:


> We used deep fryer fat all winter long(have done this for over 10 years). We have a food place here that gives it to us. It is all vegetable shortening, but we have used lard as well. We add it to the food, and add warm water too. We make like mush out of it. The dogs love it, and it keeps weight on good. Start with a few tablespoons and go up to 1/4 c. The soft food may not be great for the teeth, but with the raw bones, it should not be a problem. Start out slow as it can cause loos stools if done too fast. In the cold weather, this is the only thing that will work.


:goodpost::goodpost: Beat me too it


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

hummm...... K this might be a silly question but what about trans fat? Also have you had any episodes with pancreatitis? I might have to look into that we have a bunch of small family owned business maybe one would save the fat for me. Do they just put it in a plastic drum for you?

I have never had issues but weather is just crazy!


----------



## pitbull951 (Jan 22, 2010)

mix white rice in their food,
or give them 1 potato in their food daily (cooked),
you can also ad your left over grease from cooking meats.


----------



## Howardsperformancek9 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi there,
I have not had a problem with it. Never had any pancreatitis. About transfats, I don't know. I do know that in order to keep weight on a dog in cold weather, you need to increase the fat calories(at least double). Most dogs get enough carbs from the dog food, the fat is the ticket, IMO> Your dogs get plenty of meat from the raw, and carbs from the kibble. I would go with the fat, but it is up to you. My dogs have pretty long lives(13-17=for my pits/staffs=11-13 yrs.)
They put it in a plastic jug, about a 5 gallon one. Don't let it get frozen though, as if you give chunks of frozen grease, or lard, the dog can choke. I almost had that happen. I melt it if I have to. 
Like I said, do what you want. I feel confident doing this, and have had good results.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Puppy food may work aswell, my fathers english setters get switched to puppy food in winter along with cooked beef including the oil from it mixed together. sometimes he even put veggie oil in it and it bulked them up and put some extra weight on them.they were working dogs aswell, they were always hunting all year round.

You can buy puppy food and try it out it wont hurt them and with all the running and pacing they do they will burn most off.

if you dont want to go with puppy food and beef you can use beef and the oil mixed in with their food and add brown rice to it

I also found this:

http://www.prozymeproducts.com/


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

donuts? jk jk


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I was adding that BG (Before Grain) canned dog food to the Kirklands I was feeding and even with working out almost everyday all three dogs started to blimp up..LOL. Maybe you could try that. I still feed it but cut down alot on the amount. The food is just the meat and water, nothing else. They have Chicken, Salmon, Buffalo, Turkey, Tripe and Beef. My dogs loved them all!!

Before Grain

If mine even see the black can they freak out....LOL


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks guys I will try adding oil to the food and see if that keeps weight on them. I Have to increase the fat and I think that is a good way to do it. I just had lunch with my friend and we were talking about it and she said she used the oil for her horses when she lives in Midwest and it got cold.

Hunting season is over and so is the free raw! lol so they are back on kibble till next Sept.

I will also check out the other links you guys posted thanks 

The dog food I feed now has high protein and fat than most of the puppy food I have looked at so that doesn't help much but thanks.

Oz, LMAO! Yeah they could do on a donut diet and little Debbie cakes diet! lol


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> hummm...... K this might be a silly question but what about trans fat? Also have you had any episodes with pancreatitis? I might have to look into that we have a bunch of small family owned business maybe one would save the fat for me. Do they just put it in a plastic drum for you?
> 
> I have never had issues but weather is just crazy!


Lisa

Dogs in general so not have a problem with trans fat, b/c dog burn foods they eat in a much higher rate than we do. You must remember what you fed your dog this morning is coming out tomorrow morning .. What you fed yourself this morning is not coming out for 3 mornings from now. We absorb on a much higher rate than a dog does b/c we are incubators Anyway, dogs who have obesity can be ones that have a problem with trans fat and heart problems. But that's anything that has to much weight on it.

Pancreatitis can be a problem for more over weight dogs, High sodium, High fat w/ low protein. Most dogs that are very healthy do not have this problem (but I am saying MOST)

Hope this helps you


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I have mixed powdered goats milk with buttermilk and sweetened condensed milk.
If I mix it in food the dogs eat twice as much and they lick the bowls clean.
Also we have used olive oil and or coconut oil.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I am going to third on the oils. Lard does work great too. Not so much for neelas retarded behind. She's actually going good on Natural Balance so I'm gonna keep away from the raw for her now.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Good luck.... Let us know how the oil works


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

geisthexe said:


> Lisa
> 
> Dogs in general so not have a problem with trans fat, b/c dog burn foods they eat in a much higher rate than we do. You must remember what you fed your dog this morning is coming out tomorrow morning .. What you fed yourself this morning is not coming out for 3 mornings from now. We absorb on a much higher rate than a dog does b/c we are incubators Anyway, dogs who have obesity can be ones that have a problem with trans fat and heart problems. But that's anything that has to much weight on it.
> 
> ...


Thanks that does help. I didn't know if trans fat was ok since I have never even considered it in the dogs food till now. That make perfect sense. I always worry about pancreatitis since I use to have two dogs that had issues with it. That makes me feel better about feeding the dogs like that. I will give it a try and thanks for everyones help! The desert is not suppose to be this cold for this long!! lol


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

LOL the other day I had elk fat freezing to my hands it was like wax, ((chuckles)). But I share a belief w/ others that hands should touch the food as much as possible, our hands are a simile to their mouth.ANYWAY they get a double feeding in the winter and a single feeding in the summer,(they wouldn't eat the 2nd feeding anyway). In your situation, as when I had 15+ dogs using dry kibble, I used Bil jac on top of the regular feeding, just about a racket ball sized portion twice a day, or sausage uncooked same portion of a brkfst sausage. The greese does great as well, it doesn't take much(1tblspn per 3 cups) but I like to handle their food so I just don't like to use it unless I have nothing else and it frigid cold. But still nuttin better than a belly full of choice raw meat oppose to baked chemicals/vitamins/crude protien.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Good thread! I have the same problem with Legend in the spring/summer. 

Oh when u get ur new puppy/dog...pictures please!!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Have you ever fed Satin Balls? They are great for putting weight on...heres a link on a recipe!

Recipe for Satin Balls


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

TashasLegend said:


> Good thread! I have the same problem with Legend in the spring/summer.
> 
> Oh when u get ur new puppy/dog...pictures please!!


No it's not a new puppy I am getting a very special dog to use as a stud for one of my bitches who just came into season. He will fly in on Thursday and I will take pictures. I have loved this dog for years and I am truly honored to be able to have him come and live with me for an indefinite period of time. Hint he is also sire to one of my dogs who is now 15 months old. :woof:



RPBK806 said:


> Have you ever fed Satin Balls? They are great for putting weight on...heres a link on a recipe!
> 
> Recipe for Satin Balls


Yeah I have used satin balls on rescues but man is that expensive!!!!!! and BTW That is my favorite site to go to when I have to make them. They have the best info around. Thanks


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

They have been on it for a few days I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks guys! I bought Lard in 50lb blocks at costco for cheap! and I have been adding that once a day to their food and they are looking great! For the first time in a long time they are looking normal and not skinny. I also switched them back to Costco food since they were doing horrible on exceed. It is nice to see them in shape without seeing hips! Trinity has always been too thin and for the first time she looks and feels great. Thanks


----------

